# Zootopia Questions



## LauriJ (Mar 13, 2016)

Same as title. If there's any questions you might have after watching Zootopia, go ahead and ask it here. Others will then attempt to answer itas clearly as possible. Spoiler warning obviously. Here's my question: Just what the city of Zootopia are using in first place for those climate controlled zones such as Tundra Town?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 13, 2016)

LauriJ said:


> Same as title. If there's any questions you might have after watching Zootopia, go ahead and ask it here. Others will then attempt to answer itas clearly as possible. Spoiler warning obviously. Here's my question: Just what the city of Zootopia are using in first place for those climate controlled zones such as Tundra Town?


If you watch closely during Judy's tram ride into the city you can actually see some of the climate tech; Savannah area has these enormous heaters and fans, Tundra Town has snow machines that occasionally plume snowfall, and the Rainforest area has sprinklers (which presumably run 70% of the time)

What I'd love to know is how Zootopia (the city) is managing to cultivate enough vegetation  for the herbivorous species. The only Grow ops we ever see in the film are the Hopps' farm fields (which are average size for a human farm field in our world, and somehow managing to serve the ridiculous population of Bunnyborough) and the one at the end of the movie (which was definitely not growing food) if what then-mayor Bellwether said was true, 70% of zootopia's residents are prey species. If Zootopia's population is anything like an average major metropolitan area, that's roughly seven million prey species individuals, of which we can probably estimate 30% are omnivorous rodents (probably higher than that) so that's still 4.9 million herbivores. Food's gotta come from somewhere and I only saw evidence of two places in the entire film where actual food (not snacks, not donuts) was being sold; a corner fruit stand (maybe serves a few hundred individuals/day) and the market where Judy bought her "Hungry Maw meal for one carrot dinner" (maybe serves a few THOUSAND individuals/day)

Maybe I'm thinking too far into this.


----------



## LauriJ (Mar 13, 2016)

Well, that's a good question indeed. There would naturally more farming areas than the Burrows out there that isn't visited in the movie. Also, remember the fact that this is a world where humanity never happened and thus the various mammal species we see evolved instead. Therefore it would stand for reason that they could indeed consume both meats and plants. The division between predator and prey species seems to be more of a preference thing really. We do have Clawhauser eating donuts after all.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 13, 2016)

Clawhauser's diet was basically done for cheap laughs. If anyone tried to live on the only things  we see Clawhauser eating (sugary breakfast cereal, Donuts, cola), they'd get diabetes in short order. I read somewhere that the carnivores in that world get their protein through an insect-based meat substitute (bug burgers, you can see a carton for them when Nick slips through the fence during the "it's called a hustle" sequence when Judy first tries to call him on his scheme)


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 13, 2016)

I want to know is how did the cops arrive at the museum there so conveniently? Did she like call them ahead of time?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bloodhowl said:


> I want to know is how did the cops arrive at the museum there so conveniently? Did she like call them ahead of time?


I'd like to believe that the museum is nearby the Police HQ, given Judy chose to cut through it to head there and the almost miraculous response time to Bellwether's call.
'Course that's me generously hand waving a clear plot hole.

Here's another question I have;
What was that song that Gazelle/Shakira was singing at the very end?
It wasn't "Try Everything", was it?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 14, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> I'd like to believe that the museum is nearby the Police HQ, given Judy chose to cut through it to head there and the almost miraculous response time to Bellwether's call.
> 'Course that's me generously hand waving a clear plot hole.
> 
> Here's another question I have;
> ...







 yeah it was.


----------



## Drexel97 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bellweather called the cops she said something like "please help there's a Savage fox at the museum and officer hoops is down oh please help" (that's totally paraphrasing) but I think she was planning on leaving the scene after the call was made anticipating that nick would kill her, until she realized she was being hustled. She stayed back because she was in shock and going along with what was mentioned before, I would assume the museum was near police HQ, and they arrived rather quickly. Was it wrapped up a little quickly with that? Yeah I think so, but I think the writers were banking on you being "aw shit they switched the blueberries, that's my bbs" that you would overlook how quickly and conveniently the fuz showed up.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 16, 2016)

Drexel97 said:


> Bellweather called the cops she said something like "please help there's a Savage fox at the museum and officer hoops is down oh please help" (that's totally paraphrasing) but I think she was planning on leaving the scene after the call was made anticipating that nick would kill her, until she realized she was being hustled. She stayed back because she was in shock and going along with what was mentioned before, I would assume the museum was near police HQ, and they arrived rather quickly. Was it wrapped up a little quickly with that? Yeah I think so, but I think the writers were banking on you being "aw shit they switched the blueberries, that's my bbs" that you would overlook how quickly and conveniently the fuz showed up.



Oooh ok that makes sense, thanks for clearing that for  me. Xp  Man I gotta watch this movie again, its true that it needs a second viewing.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 20, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> If you watch closely during Judy's tram ride into the city you can actually see some of the climate tech; Savannah area has these enormous heaters and fans, Tundra Town has snow machines that occasionally plume snowfall, and the Rainforest area has sprinklers (which presumably run 70% of the time)
> 
> What I'd love to know is how Zootopia (the city) is managing to cultivate enough vegetation  for the herbivorous species. The only Grow ops we ever see in the film are the Hopps' farm fields (which are average size for a human farm field in our world, and somehow managing to serve the ridiculous population of Bunnyborough) and the one at the end of the movie (which was definitely not growing food) if what then-mayor Bellwether said was true, 70% of zootopia's residents are prey species. If Zootopia's population is anything like an average major metropolitan area, that's roughly seven million prey species individuals, of which we can probably estimate 30% are omnivorous rodents (probably higher than that) so that's still 4.9 million herbivores. Food's gotta come from somewhere and I only saw evidence of two places in the entire film where actual food (not snacks, not donuts) was being sold; a corner fruit stand (maybe serves a few hundred individuals/day) and the market where Judy bought her "Hungry Maw meal for one carrot dinner" (maybe serves a few THOUSAND individuals/day)
> 
> Maybe I'm thinking too far into this.



I found out what they eat. D:


----------



## Rivercoon (Mar 21, 2016)

In the school play, how did Judy manage the quick change while covered in ketchup and not get any on her new costume or the floor?


----------



## Kittsuera (Mar 23, 2016)

Rivercoon said:


> In the school play, how did Judy manage the quick change while covered in ketchup and not get any on her new costume or the floor?



The way I see it being done is that she already had the 3rd costume on under the first costume. When taking off the first one she flipped it inside out (like taking off a disposable glove). the box lowered down the white robe.

The question I have is if Nick was making $200.00 a day 365 days a year since he was 12 (assuming he is 35 years old), he would have made 1.46 Million so what did he do with all that money/ why would he need so much?


----------



## LauriJ (Mar 23, 2016)

I assume he simply donated them to charity. It's not like Nick would be THAT greedy or desperate.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 23, 2016)

Kittsuera said:


> The question I have is if Nick was making $200.00 a day 365 days a year since he was 12 (assuming he is 35 years old), he would have made 1.46 Million so what did he do with all that money/ why would he need so much?


I'd like to think he split the earnings with Finnick, considering their hustle was a two-mammal operation.
Then again, neither Finnick nor Nick really seemed like they had a million and a half between them. Maybe a good chunk of Nick's three-quarter million went into that coupe he apparently owns?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 23, 2016)

The money could had also gone to the big boss.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 23, 2016)

Bloodhowl said:


> The money could had also gone to the big boss.


You mean Mr. Big?
Given that Nick wasn't on great terms with the mob on account of the Skunk-butt rug, I don't think the Arctic Vole was taking a cut.


----------



## Rivercoon (Mar 23, 2016)

Kittsuera said:


> The question I have is if Nick was making $200.00 a day 365 days a year since he was 12 (assuming he is 35 years old), he would have made 1.46 Million so what did he do with all that money/ why would he need so much?



Fancy living?  Bad investments?  Just what is the cost of living like in Zootopia?


----------



## ~T.K~ (Mar 23, 2016)

Where there any birds or lizards that live in Zootopia, or is it just mammals?


----------



## Rivercoon (Mar 23, 2016)

~T.K~ said:


> Where there any birds or lizards that live in Zootopia, or is it just mammals?


Mammals only.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 24, 2016)

Who voices Mayor Lionheart?


----------



## Kittsuera (Mar 24, 2016)

J.K. Simmons is the voice of Mayor Lionheart.
he also voiced Kai in Kung Fu Panda 3


----------



## Dolphanatic (Apr 12, 2016)

Why do so many people assume Nick Wilde is over 30 years old? Did I miss something? I've seen the movie in theaters twice and I don't remember any mention of his age. Seeing as the film seems to imply that he's probably around the same age as Judy Hopps, who's 24 throughout most of the film, 6+ years of age difference seems to be stretching it.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 12, 2016)

She actually mentions his age (albeit indirectly)
During her "It's called a hustle, sweetie" moment.

" Yeeaah... 200 dollars a day, 365 days a year *since you were twelve, that's two decades*, so times twenty which is... one million four hundred sixty thousand- I think, I mean I am just a dumb bunny, but we are good at multiplying. Anyway, according to your tax forms, you reported, let me see here, zero. Unfortunately, lying on a federal form is a punishable offense. Five years jail time."

By the way, her math is spot-on. Out of curiosity I actually calculated it.

According to one of the animators, Nick's unseen apartment was pretty unpleasant (at least it was before it was cut)


----------



## Dolphanatic (Apr 13, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> She actually mentions his age (albeit indirectly)
> During her "It's called a hustle, sweetie" moment.
> 
> " Yeeaah... 200 dollars a day, 365 days a year *since you were twelve, that's two decades*, so times twenty which is... one million four hundred sixty thousand- I think, I mean I am just a dumb bunny, but we are good at multiplying. Anyway, according to your tax forms, you reported, let me see here, zero. Unfortunately, lying on a federal form is a punishable offense. Five years jail time."
> ...



Fair enough, but if that's the case, how does Judy know he was 12 years old exactly two decades ago? It's not like Nick ever said *when* he was 12.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 13, 2016)

Actually, he did
"Ha. I make 200 bucks a day, Fluff. 365 days a year since I was 12. And time is money. Hop along."

Judy had his tax forms on-hand, btw


----------



## Dolphanatic (Apr 13, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Actually, he did
> "Ha. I make 200 bucks a day, Fluff. 365 days a year since I was 12. And time is money. Hop along."
> 
> Judy had his tax forms on-hand, btw



But the thing is, he never said "for the last twenty years" or ever stated how much money he's made in total over those years. That was all left for Judy to figure out. Though she could have been right, seeing as she had his tax forms.



Strangeguy32000 said:


> According to one of the animators, Nick's unseen apartment was pretty unpleasant (at least it was before it was cut)



It probably would've looked something like this.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

are the zootopians aware of human existence and the fact that we can wipe them out with nuclear weaponry


----------



## Dolphanatic (May 4, 2016)

modfox said:


> are the zootopians aware of human existence and the fact that we can wipe them out with nuclear weaponry



I doubt it, since there are no humans in the Zootopia universe.

Does anybody know how Nick Wilde and Finnick were able to successfully make so much money from scamming other animals when foxes were generally viewed as shifty and untrustworthy? It seems a bit hard to believe to me. I could be overthinking it, though. After all, they were able to make a profit from a Jumbo Pop they got from that ice cream shop, even despite being denied service by the owner of said shop, because they got Judy Hopps to intervene.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

Where are all the reptiles?


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 4, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Where are all the reptiles?



zootopia is a mammal city


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> zootopia is a mammal city


Racist.


----------



## Dolphanatic (May 4, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> zootopia is a mammal city



Fun fact: Originally, Zootopia was going to have all kinds of animals is its inhabitants, but making it believable was far too daunting a task and wasn't really relevant to the story, so the idea was scrapped and the city was changed to a "mammal metropolis". However, there is some old concept art of a few city scenes with some non-mammal animals, such as this (notice the alligator on the left).


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 5, 2016)

What is Ast. Mayor Bellwether's first name?


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 5, 2016)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> What is Ast. Mayor Bellwether's first name?



Dawn


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 6, 2016)

If animals are separated into predator and prey, what about animals that are kinda both? Like pandas? Deer also will eat birds if they get super hungry.


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> If animals are separated into predator and prey, what about animals that are kinda both? Like pandas? Deer also will eat birds if they get super hungry.


they will be in ever parallel 
and be classified as what we would call "colord"


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> If animals are separated into predator and prey, what about animals that are kinda both? Like pandas? Deer also will eat birds if they get super hungry.


Third allocation: Preydator
Where people bitch about bathrooms because the prey thinks it would give more predators a chance to use the prey's bathroom, but there's no proof that it's a problem in the first place :V


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Third allocation: Preydator
> Where people bitch about bathrooms because the prey thinks it would give more predators a chance to use the prey's bathroom, but there's no proof that it's a problem in the first place :V


Omnivores you mean? XD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Omnivores you mean? XD


Yeah, but Zootopia doesn't allocate animals 'Herbivore' and 'Carnivore'


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Yeah, but Zootopia doesn't allocate animals 'Herbivore' and 'Carnivore'


Well, it's a sciencey term.  Special snowflakes like omnivores like to use the big words to show how mature they are. XD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Well, it's a sciencey term.  Special snowflakes like omnivores like to use the big words to show how mature they are. XD


Hey.
You're ruining my political joke with logic.
Stahp
:V


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Hey.
> You're ruining my political joke with logic.
> Stahp
> :V


 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

do they have guns


----------



## Dolphanatic (May 7, 2016)

modfox said:


> do they have guns



Yes, guns do exist in the Zootopia universe.







The wolves at the Cliffside Asylum were clearly armed, as you can see. Granted, they could just be fancy tranquilizers, but even then, they'd still classify as guns.


----------



## modfox (May 7, 2016)

Dolphanatic said:


> Yes, guns do exist in the Zootopia universe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


image not showing


----------



## Mora The Epic (May 7, 2016)

Is There any Sequel or tv series coming soon? 
please reply


----------



## Dolphanatic (May 8, 2016)

modfox said:


> image not showing


That's weird. It works for me. Try this link if it's still not working for you: zootopia.wikia.com: Gary with Laser.png.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 19, 2016)

I always assumed that carnivores ate birds, fish and bugs since neither of them seem to have anthropomorphic versions...but apparently they're planning spinoffs with those communities. So I have no idea.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 19, 2016)

Beyond Finnick (I really hate that name) are there other animals that dress up as other species? (hopefully for more wholesome reasons than what Finnick does it for)


----------



## Tagaziel (May 19, 2016)

There's the wolf in sheep's clothing in the bullpen at the end.


----------



## MBx102 (May 21, 2016)

With the climate control machine, I guess they want to show that Zootopia is a place for all animals.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 22, 2016)

Apparently domesticated species DO exist, as the scene of the news report has (at least, in the UK version) a welsh corgi as the news anchor instead of a moose.


----------



## brian577 (May 23, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> Apparently domesticated species DO exist, as the scene of the news report has (at least, in the UK version) a welsh corgi as the news anchor instead of a moose.



That was just a rumor.  Ended up being the Moose.


----------



## spiderwolves (May 23, 2016)

the main thing that bothered me was the yak mentioning what clothing Mr. Otterton had on while he was consulting with the elephant. Doesn't that imply he expected her to have seen what Mr. Otterton was wearing, too? Why was Mr. Otterton wearing clothing inside the nudist hangout? Who does that?


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 23, 2016)

spiderwolves said:


> the main thing that bothered me was the yak mentioning what clothing Mr. Otterton had on while he was consulting with the elephant. Doesn't that imply he expected her to have seen what Mr. Otterton was wearing, too? Why was Mr. Otterton wearing clothing inside the nudist hangout? Who does that?


Considering that HE'S the one that gave the info despite the elephant supposing to have a sharp memory (irony, don'tcha love that?), maybe they check in with clothes, go to a room to take them off, then he lets them into the area.


----------



## spiderwolves (May 23, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> Considering that HE'S the one that gave the info despite the elephant supposing to have a sharp memory (irony, don'tcha love that?), maybe they check in with clothes, go to a room to take them off, then he lets them into the area.


Fair point. I guess I was giving him too much credit for presence of mind lol


----------



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

Kittsuera said:


> The way I see it being done is that she already had the 3rd costume on under the first costume. When taking off the first one she flipped it inside out (like taking off a disposable glove). the box lowered down the white robe.
> 
> The question I have is if Nick was making $200.00 a day 365 days a year since he was 12 (assuming he is 35 years old), he would have made 1.46 Million so what did he do with all that money/ why would he need so much?



It was supposed to fund his chain of theme parks called Wild Times. According to the concept art. It was a place only for predators where they could embrace their predator instincts with themed rides based on the species. Like hunting or climbing. It took place in the alternate timeline where the predators still had to wear shock collars and they could take them off at the Park. It looked amazing.. :c


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 23, 2016)

spiderwolves said:


> Fair point. I guess I was giving him too much credit for presence of mind lol


Wait...did Yax still show up naked during the dance at the end? In PUBLIC?!


----------



## Papa Dragon (May 30, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> I always assumed that carnivores ate birds, fish and bugs since neither of them seem to have anthropomorphic versions...but apparently they're planning spinoffs with those communities. So I have no idea.



Bugs. Thats there primary food source according to the creators. Cant find the video it was mentioned in. It had all the deleted scenes plus commentary from the creators.


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 6, 2016)

Rivercoon said:


> Fancy living?  Bad investments?  Just what is the cost of living like in Zootopia?


I would assume the cost of living there to be extremely high. I mean, the city has to provide different climates of all kinds -- everything from frozen tundras to scorching deserts -- just to keep its population livable together. Those giant heaters/fans and the sprinkler system shown in the beginning of the movie have to be on almost all the time. I can't even begin to imagine the tax rate...


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 6, 2016)

I'd imagine running those things probably takes a LOT of wattage.
I wonder what type of power plants power Zootopia?
I didn't see any volcanoes, so I doubt it's geothermal.
Maybe they use multiple hydroelectric plants to keep the lights running


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'd like to think that if Bellwether had succeeded in darting Nick, it would've been the last mistake she'd ever made
I mean, for one thing, a pit like that isn't going to hold a fox for long. They're capable of jumping and climbing. Those pit walls were only about six feet tall, and Nick's 4 feet tall. Wouldn't take much for Nick to scale that.
For another, Foxes actually do eat young ewes, like Bellwether.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jun 16, 2016)

Papa Dragon said:


> Bugs. Thats there primary food source according to the creators. Cant find the video it was mentioned in. It had all the deleted scenes plus commentary from the creators.


You could search under my name for the topic, I mostly posted all the deleted zootopia scenes and other related zootopia stuff on here.


----------



## Dolphanatic (Aug 6, 2016)

I've been wondering, since the movie is called "Zootropolis" across English-speaking Europe (for whatever reason), is the actual city still called "Zootopia" in that version of the film, or is the dialogue changed so that the characters call it called "Zootropolis"? If so, that must have been interesting for the voice actors to have to voice alternate takes for both names. If anyone can tell me if that's really the case, I'd like to know.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 6, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> If anyone tried to live on the only things  we see Clawhauser eating (sugary breakfast cereal, Donuts, cola), they'd get diabetes in short order.


 thats what i eat... O_O


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

Lol, statistically I should've gotten diabetes ten times over. Do I have it? No.

I eat a ton of crap, not to mention my weekly consumption of soda have always been in the clouds. But nope, still don't have it.

As for a question for Zootopia: We've got carnivores. Do they eat substitute meat, or actual meat?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol, statistically I should've gotten diabetes ten times over. Do I have it? No.
> 
> I eat a ton of crap, not to mention my weekly consumption of soda have always been in the clouds. But nope, still don't have it.
> 
> As for a question for Zootopia: We've got carnivores. Do they eat substitute meat, or actual meat?


According to the directors their meat comes from fish and insects.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

Zipline said:


> According to the directors their meat comes from fish and insects.


Insects..

Beetleburger ftw, eh? *shudders*


----------



## modfox (Aug 6, 2016)

do they have a standing military?


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 6, 2016)

Ah, the deep, ever-expanding lore of Zootopia. It's arguably more complex than Lord of the Rings and Dark Tower combined.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 6, 2016)

Dolphanatic said:


> I've been wondering, since the movie is called "Zootropolis" across English-speaking Europe (for whatever reason), is the actual city still called "Zootopia" in that version of the film, or is the dialogue changed so that the characters call it called "Zootropolis"? If so, that must have been interesting for the voice actors to have to voice alternate takes for both names. If anyone can tell me if that's really the case, I'd like to know.



The audio was redubbed for the different name, however the animations remained the same, it's most noticeable when Nick monologues to Judy.

Also during Judy's interview one microphone still reads as Zootopia instead of Zootropolis.

Finally the reason for the name change was due to a pre-existing trademark being filed on the Zootopia name in Europe, so they altered it. Nothing more really. Just legal red tape.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 7, 2016)

Given the technology we have now and the proprietary software Disney and Pixar use for their own films, how hard would it be to animated new lip movement for other languages? it wouldn't be perfect but it wouldn't have to be. Also, Pixar actually DOES localize signs, backgrounds, etc. to fit non-American releases. The Chinese version of Cars for instance has Chinese roadsigns, ads, posters and other assets made just for their release of the film. The French version got the same treatment. if i'm not mistaken, the puns and jokes for company and brand names in the movie were tooled as well so the humor was left intact.

it shouldn't have been so hard for Disney to localize 'topia to 'topolis so i'd chalk that up to an oversight. Considering how many other goofs there are in the movie and scenes that got swapped i'd wager they may HAVE made localized assets and just forgot to utilize them.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 7, 2016)

True, the missed name change I referred to was probably deliberate as the text is so tiny it's hard to read except for zooming really.

I know the film was region friendly with the new anchor character, in certain locales it became a Panda, Koala and other assorted animals. I did read somewhere that the UK release was supposed to have a corgi as a sort of pun against the royalty, but it was dropped for some reason.

I'd be all for a sequel just not with a a title like "Zootopia 2".  Heck I'd even like a sequel to see backstories of the main characters, again it would need planning of the name, but it wouldn't be too hard I'd imagine.


----------



## Mega066 (Aug 7, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> I'd imagine running those things probably takes a LOT of wattage.
> I wonder what type of power plants power Zootopia?
> I didn't see any volcanoes, so I doubt it's geothermal.
> Maybe they use multiple hydroelectric plants to keep the lights running



Ever see the power source for the tree house in Kids Next Door? I betcha' there are giant power plants that are kept running by Zootopeia's rodent population in hamster wheels.


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 8, 2016)

In the nudist camp the panther is a he or a she?

I was wondering if Nick have brother and sister? Also who's his dad? We have seen partially his mom, but nothing about his family.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 9, 2016)

MrPhox said:


> In the nudist camp the panther is a he or a she?
> 
> I was wondering if Nick have brother and sister? Also who's his dad? We have seen partially his mom, but nothing about his family.



I'm really not sure, I'll have to reward him that segment to have a closer look, though I'd likely say male at the current time.

Nicks dad was due to be named for the film in one of the earlier revisions, but was left un-named in the final version for some unknown reason.

As for brothers and sisters, it wouldn't be unlikely since foxes generally tend to have a small litter of about 3-4 at a time. At least the ones that live near me do.


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 9, 2016)

Is there prostitution in Zootopia?


----------



## Tagaziel (Aug 12, 2016)

modfox said:


> do they have a standing military?



That's a very good question and I don't think it's explored anywhere in concept art or the like. It hinges on the political makeup of the world and it's entirely possible that armies are not needed, since nations as we understand them don't seem to exist. The only explicitly political symbol I remember is Zootopia's flag, which might be an independent city state operating under special rules not shared by the rest of the world (without drawing political parallels, a bit how the Free City of Danzig was organized between the two acts of the Great War). 

Could be that all Zootopia needs is a policing force and I find it awesome it seems to be modeled after the British police force.


----------



## modfox (Aug 12, 2016)

Tagaziel said:


> That's a very good question and I don't think it's explored anywhere in concept art or the like. It hinges on the political makeup of the world and it's entirely possible that armies are not needed, since nations as we understand them don't seem to exist. The only explicitly political symbol I remember is Zootopia's flag, which might be an independent city state operating under special rules not shared by the rest of the world (without drawing political parallels, a bit how the Free City of Danzig was organized between the two acts of the Great War).
> 
> Could be that all Zootopia needs is a policing force and I find it awesome it seems to be modeled after the British police force.


what does their flag look like?


----------



## TruckNutz (Aug 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> do they have a standing military?


I'd imagine they would. Even in a world state scenario as is presented in zootopia a professional force would still be prudent to suppress any insurrection.... and to better silence anything the government or popular majority may decree offensive


----------



## TruckNutz (Aug 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> what does their flag look like?


MERICA! F*** YEAH!!!


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 24, 2016)

Does the world of Zootopia have zoo, park (big one kinda like central park in N.Y.) and amusement park (like 6 flags)?


----------



## TruckNutz (Aug 24, 2016)

MrPhox said:


> Does the world of Zootopia have zoo, park (big one kinda like central park in N.Y.) and amusement park (like 6 flags)?


What the fuck would they stick in a zoo XD


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 24, 2016)

Birds, dinosaurs, politicians, aliens. prisoners.


----------



## modfox (Aug 25, 2016)

TruckNutz said:


> What the fuck would they stick in a zoo XD


yes they do. you should see the human exhibit i never knew humans throw there shit at each other.


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 25, 2016)

I'd imagine Brookfield Zoo in Zootopia but logically Humans would be their attraction. Not sure if they would clothe the humans though because Humans are born like Animals... All Natural lol 

Disney wouldn't dare do this though for obvious reasons but we can only imagine =D

Sadly I don't have a question because I saw the film but nice thread though xD

For the sequel if it happens I wonder if Disney would consider more animals for Zootopia or work a way to have the Zootopians have pets =D


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 30, 2016)

Does the world of Zootopia have mythical creatures like griffons, sphinx, unicorn, stuff like that?


----------



## DeathMetalDeer (Aug 31, 2016)

MrPhox said:


> Does the world of Zootopia have mythical creatures like griffons, sphinx, unicorn, stuff like that?


Zootopia does not have any mythical creature in it, only mammals.


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 31, 2016)

DeathMetalDeer said:


> Zootopia does not have any mythical creature in it, only mammals.


But most of there mythical creatures are technically mammals. 

Do they celebrate Christmas, Halloween, Easter or anything like that? 

I was wondering if they have Egyptian gods? I know they have a god, but they never say what it is?


----------



## Dolphanatic (Sep 1, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> I'd be all for a sequel, just not with a a title like "Zootopia 2".  Heck, I'd even like a sequel to see backstories of the main characters. Again, it would need planning of the name, but it wouldn't be too hard I'd imagine.



I don't really see what's wrong with "Zootopia 2" as a title. What else are they supposed to call it? "Return to Zootopia"? That just sounds like the name of a bad fanfic... Oh wait, that's probably because it is!


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 1, 2016)

Dolphanatic said:


> I don't really see what's wrong with "Zootopia 2" as a title. What else are they supposed to call it? "Return to Zootopia"? That just sounds like the name of a bad fanfic... Oh wait, that's probably because it is!



It's a personal thing, it just feels lacking when a number is appended. But true it would be hard to devise an alternate title for the film.


----------



## modfox (Sep 2, 2016)

do they only ever speak english in zootopia or do they have different languages for other species?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 2, 2016)

modfox said:


> do they only ever speak english in zootopia or do they have different languages for other species?


I'd assume that they're all speaking English, based on what we've seen.


----------



## Dolphanatic (Sep 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'd assume that they're all speaking English, based on what we've seen.


...Except for Gazelle, who can also speak Spanish!

Actually, now that I think of it, how *does* Spanish exist in a world where the animals have presumably developed one unanimous language together?


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 4, 2016)

Dolphanatic said:


> ...Except for Gazelle, who can also speak Spanish!
> 
> Actually, now that I think of it, how *does* Spanish exist in a world where the animals have presumably developed one unanimous language together?



But also how do characters such as Mr. Big, Jerry Jumbeaux and Duke Weaselton have accents? 
In theory they could have migrated in from different areas surrounding Zootopia, which could potentially give a chance for one of these surrounding areas to have developed an understanding of Spanish.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 4, 2016)

If there's only one language in the setting then it's technically irrelevant which language it is.  Accents can still happen, and for the same reasons they happen in real life.


----------



## MrPhox (Sep 5, 2016)

What currency are they using? Is it the same everywhere?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 5, 2016)

MrPhox said:


> What currency are they using? Is it the same everywhere?


i would assume.


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 5, 2016)

MrPhox said:


> What currency are they using? Is it the same everywhere?


In the scene with Nick paying Finnick for the Jumbo-pop heist etc. You can see the terminology "One Buck" printed on the money, so it could be same to assume a derivation of the dollar. More likely a Zootopian Dollar.

I took a screengrab from the film, but owing to FA's limitations of upload, I had to crop half the image to allow it to upload.


----------



## MrPhox (Sep 6, 2016)

Nick have sell to Mr Big a very expensive wool rug that was made from the fur of a skunk butt.

So the question is " how did he get the fur from a skunk's butt?" Did he get it from a dead skunks? If yes where did he find a dead skunk that he could get the fur on its butt?


----------



## MrPhox (Sep 6, 2016)

When Judi return to the farm you can see the price on the sign, its a Z is stead of a S $. So its Zootopia buck ?


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 6, 2016)

Roadkill or a life-like synthetic?

Edit: just saw the Screengrab of Judy, teaming that with my one of Finnick earlier, it does seem to be a individual currency. Probably refers to dollars.


----------



## Dolphanatic (Oct 31, 2016)

MrPhox said:


> Nick have sell to Mr Big a very expensive wool rug that was made from the fur of a skunk butt.
> 
> So the question is " how did he get the fur from a skunk's butt?" Did he get it from a dead skunks? If yes where did he find a dead skunk that he could get the fur on its butt?



Byron Howard has stated that it's just shaved fur, similar to what goes into making a wig. The skunk in question wasn't killed and skinned, just shaved. As for how that all came about, it's still a mystery as of now.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 31, 2016)

Dolphanatic said:


> Byron Howard has stated that it's just shaved fur, similar to what goes into making a wig. The skunk in question wasn't killed and skinned, just shaved. As for how that all came about, it's still a mystery as of now.


If you take the above statement from Byron, and then take what Nick said literally, that implies all the fur came from a single skunk, which means that is one hairy skunk butt.


----------



## Dolphanatic (Nov 1, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> If you take the above statement from Byron, and then take what Nick said literally, that implies all the fur came from a single skunk, which means that is one hairy skunk butt.



Well, considering it was being sold to a tiny arctic shrew, I doubt it would've had to be that big.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 2, 2016)

Dolphanatic said:


> Well, considering it was being sold to a tiny arctic shrew, I doubt it would've had to be that big.


Oh yeah, I forgot Mr Big, buried his Grandma in it too.


----------



## Dolphanatic (Dec 19, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot Mr Big, buried his Grandma in it too.



Speaking of proportions, how do measurements in Zootopia work? I would assume they use the metric system, seeing as imperial units like "feet" wouldn't make much sense in a world where humans are nowhere to be seen.






But if that's the case, why does Nick write himself down as being 4 feet tall? Clearly it can't be 4 human-sized feet, right? Because if so, where did they get that measurement from when there weren't any humans making these units in the first place?

If that wasn't already weird enough, how about Nick apparently weighing "80 lbs" in the same shot? I guess Zootopian measurements must be a lot different from ours, since that's over triple the average weight of a fox his size! I'm assuming it's the same thing as their currency, where the value of the unit is different from what it would be in the USA, despite sharing the same name.


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 19, 2016)

Dolphanatic said:


> Speaking of proportions, how do measurements in Zootopia work? I would assume they use the metric system, seeing as imperial units like "feet" wouldn't make much sense in a world where humans are nowhere to be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is just a guess, but it's possible that Zootopian height is based on the size of a specific mammals foot, based on Nick's mentioned height and comparison to that of known/visible Zootopia Residents, it could be that Zootopia feet is measured against a wolf or polar bear, seeing as the hind paws of the wolf and the forepaws of the bear are similar in size (when seen in the movie, albeit not in the same shot)



Dolphanatic said:


> If that wasn't already weird enough, how about Nick apparently weighing "80 lbs" in the same shot? I guess Zootopian measurements must be a lot different from ours, since that's over triple the average weight of a fox his size! I'm assuming it's the same thing as their currency, where the value of the unit is different from what it would be in the USA, despite sharing the same name.



As for weight, I think your answer is the valid one, as I can't see a direct line to draw any other comparison. Although, thinking about it, you mention that 80lb is 3x+ his typical weight for his size, if compared to human proportions, that could classify him as underweight (at least by UK standards) as typical safe weight for his height and age would be approx 46kg, where as Nick's weight would be 36kg (approx).


----------

